# Girlpower trip on the bay ! Semi live feed



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well guys the bite started off hot and heavy with a nice 25 inches in the box and 5 throw backs in the first ten minutes. The hot bite continued till we crested 20 fish between 18-20 inches. Dagger we had to put them back with the new regs. As it sits at 10am we are pushing the 40 fish mark but only 3 in the box. Man what I wouldn't give for those extra 2 inches.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just boxed a beautiful 27incher bringing us up to 4keepers and 45 fish for the day so far. Still have just about an hour of fishing left for the morning then she's puffing up.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Number 5 in the box at 29inches


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

6 pretty keepers and 50 fish total plus or minus 3 today. I think there may be a sore arm or two on here now.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sam you're killing me here. I'd love to be out there with you. BTW when you said "Man what I wouldn't give for those extra 2 inches" - that's been the story of my life.:redface:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sounds like a Cialis commercial in there somewhere.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

catman said:


> sam you're killing me here. I'd love to be out there with you. Btw when you said "man what i wouldn't give for those extra 2 inches" - that's been the story of my life.:redface:


lol when i read it i was thinking "
thats what she said ." lmaoooo


----------



## GIRLPOWER (Jan 13, 2006)

transamsam98 said:


> Well guys the bite started off hot and heavy with a nice 25 inches in the box and 5 throw backs in the first ten minutes. The hot bite continued till we crested 20 fish between 18-20 inches. Dagger we had to put them back with the new regs. As it sits at 10am we are pushing the 40 fish mark but only 3 in the box. Man what I wouldn't give for those extra 2 inches.


We had a great time Sunday. I managed to catch the first fish and my 12 year old nephew caught the largest. We ended the trip with a total of 6 keepers and the largest being 28". If only we could have kept those 19" we would have rocked!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

My crystal balls says you must be talking about Stripers........8 post


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

This is Pier and Surf, who cares about your trolling report!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> This is Pier and Surf, who cares about your trolling report!


I do Cali. Capt Sam is one of the coolest dudes out there. Yea I agree this is P&S but if you want to catch some quality fish and not come home with the skunk or a few white perch you really owe it to yourself to liveline with Capt Sam. BTW for what it's worth I stopped trolling for rock years ago but I do love to troll for SMACKS.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

sounds like a good day out on the water. nice report thanks!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

catman said:


> I do Cali. Capt Sam is one of the coolest dudes out there. Yea I agree this is P&S but if you want to catch some quality fish and not come home with the skunk or a few white perch you really owe it to yourself to liveline with Capt Sam. BTW for what it's worth I stopped trolling for rock years ago but I do love to troll for SMACKS.



AMEN, brother!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> I do Cali. Capt Sam is one of the coolest dudes out there. Yea I agree this is P&S but if you want to catch some quality fish and not come home with the skunk or a few white perch you really owe it to yourself to liveline with Capt Sam. BTW for what it's worth I stopped trolling for rock years ago but I do love to troll for SMACKS.


OK Catman, I give up...... 

What's a SMACK???  Or do I even wanna know.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Spanish Mackeral.
A fast moving fish that likes little spoons trolled at about 8 - 10 mph.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

dena said:


> Spanish Mackeral.
> A fast moving fish that likes little spoons trolled at about 8 - 10 mph.


Funny, I've always called em Spanish.

2 kinds of mackerel here on the east coast...Spanish and Boston.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Funny, I've always called em Spanish.
> 
> 2 kinds of mackerel here on the east coast...Spanish and Boston.



Yea, they have several local names, Spanish Smacks Macks.
Good eating fish, no skinning or scaling necessary, just flay them, and they are good to go.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> OK Catman, I give up......
> 
> What's a SMACK???  Or do I even wanna know.


OK Cali, here's everything you'll ever want or need to know about SMACKS  http://fishinfranks.com/spanish_mackerel.htm


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> OK Cali, here's everything you'll ever want or need to know about SMACKS  http://fishinfranks.com/spanish_mackerel.htm


Ah Yes......Spanish 101


----------

